# Electrician for GFCI install



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

I decided to take the sensible path (belated!) and want to install GFCI outlets around my house since there will be so much more potential for watery incidents now that I resumed the hobby. There are 3 outlets that I absolutely want to switch to GFCI, potentially half a dozen more.

Anyone knows a good electrician for the install? Must be licensed professional. I live in central Dallas (Oaklawn area). Also, if someone knows what would be a reasonable fee for the service call plus install.

Thanks!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

my neighbor is a licensed electrician. I'll go ask him later on today...


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

if you can use a screw driver you can do it.


they are super easy.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't forget to turn off the breaker first.


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

digital_gods said:


> Don't forget to turn off the breaker first.


ha ha! Totally agree with both posts above, that it is easy in principle... but one silly oversight can, well, it can kill ya. 
I's rather defer to a professional plus I could tackle other services that are not so easy such as addition / removal of outlets and the like. If you know of a good one, I'm listening.

Thanks!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

If you called me up I could walk you thru it or you could just fly me out there and i'll do it for you... =)


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

do you already have the reseptures(spelling?) where you want to the gfci to go... he wants to know that first. he said if you do it will help out alot..


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

hi TAB, thanks for the offer to help. I will take a look again at my DIY book and see if I am willing to have a try myself.

Joe, no I still have not bought the receptacles - I know it is standard fare on the home depots of the world.

I am going out on a trip until next week so I will not deal with this now - still would like a contact, though. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I had an electrician install them in each outlet where I have tanks. One of them was so sensitive it kept tripping. We ended up having to replace that one. At first they kept saying it was a bad timer, but after 3 new timers it turned out to be the GFI. I felt better with an electrician, since whole idea was to make the house electrically safe.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> I had an electrician install them in each outlet where I have tanks. One of them was so sensitive it kept tripping. We ended up having to replace that one. At first they kept saying it was a bad timer, but after 3 new timers it turned out to be the GFI. I felt better with an electrician, since whole idea was to make the house electrically safe.


Electronic ballests? there are a few diffrent ballest that are known for triping them.

Oh yeah, most of what I deal with is nob and tube and the paper wraped wire... fun stuff..


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

If you do buy them to install your self, check out the brand Leviton. I've had no problems with that brand of electrical equipment. I've been trained on and used the audio/video/phone/network cabling components. Before I got into graphic design, I was into I.T. and networking.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> I had an electrician install them in each outlet where I have tanks. One of them was so sensitive it kept tripping. We ended up having to replace that one. At first they kept saying it was a bad timer, but after 3 new timers it turned out to be the GFI. I felt better with an electrician, since whole idea was to make the house electrically safe.


I have one that does this when I unplug a powerhead/filter. Very annoying. Was yours the same?


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

Average Estimated Pricing for DFW Area March 2011:

Standard Ground Fault Interrupter Outlet, Plastic Cover, & Installation Labor = $28.63 each
Plus
Trip Charge (2 hr labor @ $89.53/hr) - $179.06

A lot of GCs I know swear by McBride Electric, but they are usually higher than average pricing.
http://www.mcbrideelectric.com/

Ric


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so you don't have them, I will tell him that and gt you a price...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

@bigstick - I don't know what type you had. It seemed to trip when the timer cycled on and off. We tried 3 different types of timers. Since they replaced the GFI it does not trip no matter what we plug in or unplug. It will trip when tested, however, so we know it works.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Dont get GFCI outlets, get a GFCI breaker on the circuits you use for the tanks. They run about $45 bucks each up by my area(chicago) but its ALOT cheaper and easier to do, however you should hire a pro to mess with the breaker box.
I just had my neighbor install a ton of electrical in my newest fish room with those breakers in place,he owed me cash for a fence and I took the labor instead, hit up craigslist too, alot of out of work trademen out there who are willing to work clean and honest.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep, I would get a gfci breaker too.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 20, 2010)

Adding my two cents: The breaker will protect multiple outputs, as in every outlet wired to it. Cost effective.

An GFI outlet can do that, as well. Outlets are typically wired in series; from the breaker to the 1st outlet, 1st outlet to the 2nd outlet, etc. A GFI outlet protects and trips itself and all the outlets down stream from it. When adding to an existing house, the problem is determining which outlet is first. Takes an extra effort. Once it's installed, if you're wondering if another standard outlet is already protected by being downstream, just push the test button at the GFI and see if the outlet in question loses power.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I actually recomend against a gfci breaker. the reason being you have to go to the box to reset it. If something is cuasing it to not reset( happens some times) you have to keep going back and forth from the tank to the box to find which one is making it do that.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

The electrician that did our new place: Dan Vee <[email protected]> I think he charges $40/hr.

The most critical thing in a GFCI working properly is having a proper ground. As others have said, it's not hard to do it yourself if you're comfortable with those sorts of projects, but if you have any question about your electrical system, it's best to have a pro check it out.

You can get plugin GFI power strips, but if you have an older home, it might be worth verifying the wiring first.

Also, you don't need multiple GFCI outlets on a set of connected outlets. GFCI outlets are unique in that they have line in and line out connections. Regular outlets connected to the line out side will carry the same level of protection.

Michael


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

actually the ground wire has nothing to do with it. you can legally install them on a 2 wire system. They detect voltage leakage( aka fualts) 


The NEC says 4-6 mA and must disconnect with in 25 ms.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmm... I didn't know that. It makes sense that it shouldn't be required, I just always heard that it was. 

My understanding of how they work is that it's measuring the magnetic field generated by the hot and neutral wires because when the current flows as it should, the fields cancel each other out. But if it leaks somewhere it shouldn't (ie. through a person) it gets out of balance and it knows to interrupt the circuit. 

Incidentally, Ethernet cable (aka, CAT5, unshielded twisted pair, etc) works on a similar concept... it sends the signal as both a positive and negative voltage down two wires that are twisted together. This makes it more resistant to electrical interference and easier to detect when that occurs. Higher grade cables (Cat6) have more twists per foot.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

The fualt does not have to go to ground for gfci to trip, but often that is where it ends up.

it should be noted that they also have a EPD witch is GFCI only the trip is at 30 mA instead of 4-6. its designed to protect stuff, not people.( atleast in a home, comm'l have diffrent sets of rules)


you are spot on how they work. 

I've been doing alot of reading of the NEC as of late. been dealing with very odd electrical systems as of late.


----------

